# Good Info on Pompano



## Blazerz65

I hope this is not breaking any of the posting rules. But this guys youtube channel has a plethora of knowledge on pomp fishing/ rig making. From making rigs, to making a flea rake, to rig boards. Check him out plus he slays pomps in some of his videos:thumbup:

https://www.youtube.com/user/311POPE


----------



## steelhead

I've been to that guy's channel before. Great info and great narration. A must view if you want to start catching pomps from the surf. Especially, if you are just starting out. Check out the guys tackle, he definitely ain't spending megabucks on his surf set-up, but he has tried and true tackle used by commercial pomp dudes for years. I dig his ultra light set-up on one of his videos. I'm gonna have to try that one of these days.


----------



## fishheadspin

Wish ole C2 was around to tell us all about them pumps...miss his posts


----------



## Pompano Joe

fishheadspin said:


> Wish ole C2 was around to tell us all about them pumps...miss his posts


The "Pompano Posse"! Miss Charlie, too!


----------



## Blazerz65

I remember his threads and comments when I would visit from time to time before i made my account. He has tons of great info, does anyone know if C2 is that charlie that he referenced in one of his videos?


----------



## Tom044

Can't find those peanut floats and I look everywhere


----------



## Fielro

Great info on pomps


----------



## steelhead

Tom044 said:


> Can't find those peanut floats and I look everywhere


Tie on some pink or color of your choice crimped nylon and make a teaser fly instead. Add a bit of flash if desired. Just as effective, but you don't reduce your hook gap. I used to tie a pomp jig looking fly and add it to one of my droppers when I used to surf fish a bunch. I may have to break out the old surf rod once again.


----------



## Fishermon

Wirelessly posted

U can use the pink packing peanuts..workslike a champ.


----------



## Fishermon

Wirelessly posted

.


----------



## Kingcroaker

In his ultra lite surf video..... Has anyone ever done that 2 handed sand flea scoop? Too Cool


----------



## steelhead

It works fine, but obviously better when the fleas are plentiful in the warmer weather. A good method if you want to travel light w/just one rod using a carolina rig or for tipping a pomp jig. 

Again, this guy's channel is a wealth of info. C2 posted some great threads on different forums on pomp fishing. Also, Rick Shaw (PFF name), posted some great stuff too. I used to see him on the beach, but haven't in the past couple of years. Rick Shaw is one hell of a pomp slayer.


----------



## Boatjob1

Tom044 said:


> Can't find those peanut floats and I look everywhere


 
I found your floats guys...... 
They are not 3/4" as stated but .87 inch (close but it might have thrown your search off). They come in packs of 25 or 4 packs of 25. These are not mine, nor do I have any affiliation with this sight. Somebody mentioned not finding them and I just stumbled across them. Just trying to help. Enjoy!
http://www.floatsunlimited.com/p087yw-25.html


----------



## Tom044

Thanks boatjob1 I called floats unlimited and they don't sell those floats without the black top.Need whole in them so will be looking around for plain floats.
Thanks for helping me out. Tom


----------



## steelhead

Tom044 said:


> Thanks boatjob1 I called floats unlimited and they don't sell those floats without the black top.Need whole in them so will be looking around for plain floats.
> Thanks for helping me out. Tom


Have you tried this link ... http://www.comaltackle.com/catalog/little_bro.html? It was in 311Popes' comment section.


----------



## Snatch it

Ok guys, I will give one of my little secrets for homeamade floats but dont tell everyone!!! lol ... I use these just cut them in half and place them above the hook, seems to work pretty good for me. It kinda is the color of those pregent female sand fleas. Just a idea for yall...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Native Son

Tom044 said:


> Thanks boatjob1 I called floats unlimited and they don't sell those floats without the black top.Need whole in them so will be looking around for plain floats.
> Thanks for helping me out. Tom


The "black top" is just a plastic insert that pulls right out. I have used these to make the infamous float hook.


----------



## steelhead

Snatch it said:


> Ok guys, I will give one of my little secrets for homeamade floats but dont tell everyone!!! lol ... I use these just cut them in half and place them above the hook, seems to work pretty good for me. It kinda is the color of those pregent female sand fleas. Just a idea for yall...
> 
> Yep ... I used to grab my ear plugs/pomp floats from work. Downside ... some of my coworkers are hard of hearing now.


----------



## FeedMeMore

I've been following 311pope for awhile his peg board is a must for anyone fishing the surf. Great info on what to look for in the surf to find fish and plenty of knowledge on sand flea location and storage.


----------



## Boatjob1

Tom044 said:


> Thanks boatjob1 I called floats unlimited and they don't sell those floats without the black top.Need whole in them so will be looking around for plain floats.
> Thanks for helping me out. Tom


Hi Tom. I had a sack of those floats given to me by a distributor a few years ago and the black "tops" are not tops but thick black pins shoved in the holes in the middle to keep the line from slipping once you have the depth set. Yank that black pin out, toss them in the garbage and you have the identical float that he is using in that video. The black pin is a bi-product of your intended use. You will never find those exact floats without the pins in them. It's just the way they are made. Sorry, guess I should have been more descriptive. Good luck. TB


----------



## Tom044

Boatjob1 thanks again going to order some.Hoping for good year surf fishing and off our dock in mobile bay-rt 180 gulf shores.Let me know if you ever want to night fish with us for specs off dock.


----------



## Boatjob1

Tom044 said:


> Boatjob1 thanks again going to order some.Hoping for good year surf fishing and off our dock in mobile bay-rt 180 gulf shores.Let me know if you ever want to night fish with us for specs off dock.


Quite the offer there my friend. THANK YOU! Let us know how it goes with those floats. Stay warm!


----------



## Richard J.

If you guys have trouble finding the bobbers you can google bait shops in Erie Pennsylvania. They all carry them up there. They come in different sizes for fly fishing and spinning rods. You can buy them mixed or buy size. Singles or packs of 5, ten, or 25. Hope this helps.


----------



## broach-man

I've been lurking in the shadows, watching this forum for some time as we are visiting Gulf Shores this April for the first time. I wanted to make everyone aware of "ideal" floats for home made pompano rigs. Needless to say, i will miss Cape San Blas and the fishing that is there...

I belong to TSF and SOS as reel_crazy in addition to some of the sites up north in Michigan.

To get down to business...

Lil Corkies - We use them up here in the Great Lakes region for walleye crawler harnesses and I regularly outfish a majority of the Snow birds while on the beach and have had some of the regulars ask what i was using. I am also the guy that fishes from a Meyers sportspal canoe on the south end of St. Joe's bay, only to have chartered boats pull away because we are out-catching the clientel...

With respect to everyone else's opinions, chartreuse with orange spots is my go-to color. I have found that orange is more likely to catch croaker; whiting; sea trout; and similar fish. Same fluoro, same spot, and it doesnt matter if it was Emerald Isle, NC or Cape San Blas, or Sanibel/Captiva... tried and true...

here is a link:

http://www.fishermans-corner.com/LilCorky.htm

I have no affiliation with the site either...


----------



## Boatjob1

Broach, welcome and thank you for that info. That's an amazing display of different color patterns, and I am sure that each will find his own favorite in time. This info is VERY much appreciated. You should let us know exactly when you plan on a visit and if you have time, it would be a great pleasure to welcome you to the fold in person in true PFF brotherly style. Tight lines and THANXXXXX again. T


----------



## broach-man

:thumbup: BoatJob, I appreciate the offer and we'll be down there (Gulf Shores) from April 6-13. I leave for the Yankee Capts Dry Tortuga's trip out of Stock Island on March 2... Since everyone closed that Red Snapper fishery on our Sprign Break, I have found other ways of getting my bottom fishing requirements fulfilled.

WOW, I have never seen the GEFL or glitter egg with metallic flakes in the local shops. It looks like the glitter will resemble the shimmer of the fleas shell. I might have to add to the arsenal...:thumbsup:

Tight lines guys and leave some for me.


----------



## Russian

From a fellow Michigander, welcome to the forum, I have also repurposed my steelhead corkies from up there for surf fishing down here. Second that chartreuse with orange dots color, been using it for a few years now and its the best performer so far. Those lil corkies work great, if you prefer the tear drop style corkies I used to order them from Yakima Bait Company in the "Clown" chartreuse/orange dot color. http://www.yakimabait.com/products/winner/
Appears they are discontinuing though, not a lot to choose from like before, but that's the style anyhow in 3/4" is what I use.
Since I am a tackle connoisseur like most fisherman, I ordered 100 ct of those corkies with the plastic inserts to try like Boatjob pointed us too and think they will work well, price was pretty good also.
Ive tested the use of plain hooks and hooks with corkies, it depends on the day, but they both seem to catch the same amount of fish for me. Im going to start putting a corkie only on the top hook from now on and leave the bottom hook plain, see how that works this Spring. I think it definitely helps in murky water and as a fish attractant in general. Good info on here and thanks for all the contributions.


----------



## tobyb02

*The Peg Floats*

http://youtu.be/E4Mu1u_wIsE

He's using a peg float on some of the setups. It's a float with a peg in it and removed. The peanut float is avail at Gulf Breeze Tackle. The peg float is 0.75" and yellow/white sold at Floats unlimited. 

http://www.floatsunlimited.com/peg-floats-pear-no-slot.html


----------

